# Atlantis Model Company Poll #3



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello everyone here is the new poll this is a tough one. Sorry I do not have any sketches. All your ideas have been great.

http://atlantismodelcompany.blogspot.com/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I love these polls :thumbsup:
Toss up between the Grim Reaper and the Graveyard Zombie
....and the Reaper wins by a (Grave) Yard...
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Those are some tough but good choices. I chose Robin Hood, but the truth is that I wouldn't mind seeing one of these guys done in styrene as well. 

View attachment 129700


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Blackbeard all the way baby:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Might sound like a stupid question but with the exception of the Zombie.....I thought all those had been voted for in the other poll/s?

I thought there were going to be some more new ones?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We are trying to get a better feel for the next kit by putting some winners of prevoius polls together, even the playing field a bit. Santa and the Grim Reaper on the same poll was foolish. For new toolings ideas are getting tough. These polls themselves are a work in progress.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> We are trying to get a better feel for the next kit by putting some winners of prevoius polls together, even the playing field a bit. Santa and the Grim Reaper on the same poll was foolish. For new toolings ideas are getting tough. These polls themselves are a work in progress.




I see. Thanks for the explanation Mega!:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Much like the estimable Mr McDougall, I was on the fence but had to come down in the cemetery in favor of the Grim Reaper. Yer making it tough on us, Mega!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

The thing is with polls on dedicated sites like this - if you look what kit is winning, it's the one from our distant past!.. i voted for the Blackbeard becouse iv'e been wanting the kit for many years!... if there were some sort of artwork or reprisentation of the other kits i might have been swayed the other way.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Much like the estimable Mr McDougall, I was on the fence but had to come down in the cemetery in favor of the Grim Reaper. Yer making it tough on us, Mega!


the same here... reaper over zombie, but man that was a toughie.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Agreed, this one is a toughy, but I came down the Grim Reaper too. Now if it were a zombie santa claus.........


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...just a footnote...

Grim Reaper 1-8 New Tool

Blackbeard Reissue Aurora

Robin Hood New Tool 1-8

Graveyard Zombie 1-8 New Tool

None of the Above

All of the above!

....I would indeed buy all of these kits if they were availible today:thumbsup:
remember the old adage?...Collect 'em All!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Blackbeard. Would not buy any of the others except a good Robin Hood


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It ain't popular, apparently, but I'm still going with Robin Hood.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Some are hard to relate to unless paintings or at least drawings of them are done.Otherwise people will vote for whatever figures are familiar to them.Don't forget to include a reasonably sized and complex base diorama as well.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang re-issue !


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I love the chitty car!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Some are hard to relate to unless paintings or at least drawings of them are done.Otherwise people will vote for whatever figures are familiar to them.Don't forget to include a reasonably sized and complex base diorama as well.


Hmmmm....some kind of visual ....eh?....
How about my feeble attempt at The Reaper, Zombie, Scarecrow and Spooky Trees....
First we need a cool Reaper...









Then a Zombie ...









add Scarecrow and Spooky Tree









Bring 'em all together...









...and Voila...a New Atlantis HIT!!!

Would I lie to you????....








Cheers
(BTW...I just picked up this Reaper last week...1/8 scale statue...BUT I still NEEEEED the kit!)
Mcdee


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'd be happy to see any of these on the hobby store shelf, but my vote is for Robin Hood.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting pics Mcdee. The Reaper, Scarecrow, Werewolf and Zombie (if they all get done of course) could all have one giant interlockocking base.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> All of the above!


I hear ya', Mcdee! I'd buy every kit is this poll. Ultimately, I ended up going with the zombie.

Although, considering the rarity of the pirate kits, along with the pent up demand, I would think it makes more sense to reissue those two before issuing news kits. But that's just my two cents. Before these polls, it never occurred to me that Atlantis was even considering new tool kits. I thought they would be sticking strictly to reissues. So, this idea of doing new kits is a *very* pleasant surprise! :thumbsup:

Either way, I likely end up buying whatever Atlantis ends up releasing! (In terms of figure kits, that is. I'm not terribly interested in dinosaurs or wildlife.)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Some more subliminal suggestions....

The Grim Reaper in front of an old Windmill...










....or a Haunted House ?










New tooling by Atlantis is very refreshing news alright:thumbsup:...and I thought
that Blackbeard and Captain Kidd, as seen in this LINK...
http://atlantis-models.com/html/schedule.html 
of the Blood Thirsty Pirates was already announced to be released, quite a while ago....(.Oh Hey...It was!)
I thought that was a given
Well Whatever is released ....I'll get
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mcdee that's bizarre.......I too was just thinking of a windmill for some reason. I don't know where it came from, just entered my mind before I saw your pictures. Weeeeeeeeird!!!!

As for the pirates....I wonder if it would be better to have the new toolings separate from the reissues in the polls?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Mcdee that's bizarre.......I too was just thinking of a windmill for some reason. I don't know where it came from, just entered my mind before I saw your pictures. Weeeeeeeeird!!!!
> 
> As for the pirates....I wonder if it would be better to have the new toolings separate from the reissues in the polls?


























Hey ....Great Minds think alike 
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Hey ....Great Minds think alike
> Mcdee




Indeed they do! Dig the swirly patterns too!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think this is the perfect Reaper.Especially with the full moon in the back.The diorama scene is very important in making the figure stand out.You should have posted it before in order to get better ratings for the Reaper in the polls.Although it's never too late,as this can only help.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> I think this is the perfect Reaper.Especially with the full moon in the back.The diorama scene is very important in making the figure stand out.You should have posted it before in order to get better ratings for the Reaper in the polls.Although it's never too late,as this can only help.:thumbsup:


...and don't forget...you have the option to change your vote :thumbsup:
it's not too late to change it to the RIGHT choice 
Mcdee


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I was thinking the reaper would have a half circle graveyard type base, lighting it could be achieved with a housing for the battery. Maybe a celtic cross, wrought iron fence and a raven on the fence complete with back drop.The reaper standing on the circle would make him huge!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

MEGA1 said:


> I was thinking the reaper would have a half circle graveyard type base, lighting it could be achieved with a housing for the battery. Maybe a celtic cross, wrought iron fence and a raven on the fence complete with back drop.The reaper standing on the circle would make him huge!


Now see, even if I hadn't already voted for the Reaper, THAT would have hooked my vote right there!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> I was thinking the reaper would have a half circle graveyard type base, lighting it could be achieved with a housing for the battery. Maybe a celtic cross, wrought iron fence and a raven on the fence complete with back drop.The reaper standing on the circle would make him huge!


This sounds very intriguing, what were you going to light up? Ground lights?
Perhaps his lantern or hourglass? Does the half circle lend itself to an interlocking base or have you considered against this idea? The Raven is a nice touch also...a Mauselium/tombstone could conceal the batteries if beneath the base wasn't an option...very cool Pete...when do you forsee this kit reaching fruition, 2012...2013?
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I voted for the Graveyard Zombie, of course.  To be honest, I would have voted for Blackbeard if I didn't already have one.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> I voted for the Graveyard Zombie, of course.  To be honest, I would have voted for Blackbeard if I didn't already have one.


Yeah I've got an Aurora Blackbeard too... and will pick up an Atlantis re-issue of Both (the Blood Thirsty Pirates kits) also which brings me to this...I thought
that Blackbeard and Captain Kidd, as seen in this LINK...
http://atlantis-models.com/html/schedule.html 
of the Blood Thirsty Pirates was already announced to be released, quite a while ago....(.Oh Hey...They were!)
I thought that was a given...so why put them up against kits that may or may not be made?
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I had to go with the Graveyard Zombie, although all the choices are good.

~RK~


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd pick up any and all of the above, though I voted for The Reaper - even before seeing the great photo here!

As for a zombie - I'd still vote for the classic Califour (?) from "I Walked with a Zombie."


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow how did the Graveyard Zombie get 32 votes in the last couple of hours???
It had 7 votes this morning when I went to work...

Whoa... in the time it took me to edit this...The Graveyard Zombie
just went up 2 more votes???
here is how it stands right now...
Grim Reaper 1-8 New Tool 29 (22%)

Blackbeard Reissue Aurora 42 (32%)

Robin Hood New Tool 1-8 16 (12%)

Graveyard Zombie 1-8 New Tool 41 (31%)

None of the Above 3 (2%)

Don't get me wrong I'd love to see the GZ made also...
but something seems amiss here...

Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

^^ Amiss?  Amiss? How could that be. ^^

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Grim Reaper 1-8 New Tool
40 (25%)


Blackbeard Reissue Aurora
44 (28%)


Robin Hood New Tool 1-8
16 (10%)


Graveyard Zombie 1-8 New Tool

46 (29%)


None of the Above
8 (5%)



Ay Carumba...What's going on???
...Must be a whole bunch of other voters from somewhere else posting
...Pete where else is this poll posted?
Mcdee

Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Grim Reaper all the way!!
I'm sure Blackbeard's already slated for definite rerelease so it seems pointless to me to list it with new suggestions.....

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Monte Pythonesque?*

"Darling! There's a Mr. Grimm at the door. Says he's here about some reaping?" That would be something completely different!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'd be all over a Zombie or Reaper kit, but since Blackbeard is at the tippy-top of my Grail list....


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd forgotten Aurora released all those figure models.
Guess I've always concentreted on the monster ones.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> ...I thought
> that Blackbeard and Captain Kidd, as seen in this LINK...
> http://atlantis-models.com/html/schedule.html
> of the Blood Thirsty Pirates was already announced to be released, quite a while ago....(.Oh Hey...They were!)
> ...


Took the words right out of my mout...er....typing hands! 
If the two pirates, of which I'm highly counting on, is to be released anyway...I'll vote for the GR. 
If not; Blackbeard!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the new tools should be separate from the reissues in the polls.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

This poll is only on the blog. Once it ends I will posy only new tools


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow 30 minutes to go and the stats are as follows:
Grim Reaper 1-8 New Tool
82 (27%)


Blackbeard Reissue Aurora
62 (20%)


Robin Hood New Tool 1-8
20 (6%)


Graveyard Zombie 1-8 New Tool
103 (34%)


None of the Above
30 (10%)




Make them all Pete...God knows we'll buy 'em all
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, is the "graveyard zombie" based on the NOTLD character. Or are we talking a moldering skeletal zombie? [I'd buy either one].


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Make them all Pete...God knows we'll buy 'em all
> Mcdee


Yer right about THAT, buddy!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah I've got an Aurora Blackbeard too... and will pick up an Atlantis re-issue of Both (the Blood Thirsty Pirates kits) also which brings me to this...I thought
> that Blackbeard and Captain Kidd, as seen in this LINK...
> http://atlantis-models.com/html/schedule.html
> of the Blood Thirsty Pirates was already announced to be released, quite a while ago....(.Oh Hey...They were!)
> ...


 
I was wondering that myself McD....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like the Zombie won that poll. It's funny if you think about it. Why would anyone want a model of a rotting corpse that probably don't smell too good?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Looks like the Zombie won that poll. It's funny if you think about it. Why would anyone want a model of a rotting corpse that probably don't smell too good?


Hmmmm ....Good Question....
....Oh Yeah....Why not?.....Zombies and Corpses are cool!









LIKE i've already said...If you made all of the above ...
I'd buy 'em:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm ....Good Question....
> ....Oh Yeah....Why not?.....Zombies and Corpses are cool!
> 
> 
> ...





Nice pic! If we saw a putrefying corpse in real life it would be pretty unpleasant but on screen or in books we can't smell the rotting flesh and I suppose a lot of its the imagery. 

I think the first time I saw Zombies was in a comic from the 70s called Tales of Terror. Scared the **** out of me. But then I went on to make my own gory models.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice idea for the Graveyard Zombie.. what about some sort of Atlantis 2nd poll on what to have as the base/diorama.. i like the idea of the moon and the corner of a large mausoleum with the zombie staggering out of it!.. whats the chance of supplying a card disc of the moon, like the Gigantics and i think the new Capt USA styrene kit have of there back drops?.. or would people prefer to paint a plastic version of the moon?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the idea of a Plastic Moon...
I picked this one up at Toy's R-Us for $20.00
...and use it for backdrop effects...
Neat thing about tis is that it comes with a remote conrtol and
features all the phases of the Moon from Cresent to Full with
internal lighting...Makes a Great Night light for the Kids Too!
It's about 8 inches in diameter...








OMG!








Cheers
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I like the idea of a plastic moon too. One that could be lit from behind and mcdougall's idea of a creepy haunted house which could also be lit at the same time. 

And a plastic windmill to go with the Scarecrow.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

In fact I'd do the backgrounds entirely in plastic as you'd have a really cool 3D effect you wouldn't get with card. Maybe the whole thing could be done in clear styrene so you could mask any windows off etc and paint the rest.


----------

